

After years of prosecuting hackers, now Feds want to hire 10,000 - kmt
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2012/06/08/nsa-built-stuxnet-but-real-trick-is-building-crew-of-hackers

======
klt0825
I wish more universities taught courses along the lines of real 'hacking', or
at least close to it. I just finished a course about Malware and Vulnerability
Analysis/Reverse Engineering as part of my MS and it was fascinating. What is
also interesting is that you actually have a fair bit of traditional computer
science topics mixed in (SAT solving, algorithm analysis, compiler design,
etc) but in a way that is so much more interesting than they are formally
taught.

